# 70 Stone Man - BMI below 30?



## Shortiesmith (Oct 31, 2008)

I just had to get this off my chest! While I feel for this man, who is obviously not well at all, I feel incredibly angry that it's one rule for one and another for everyone else. I had a BMI of just under 32 and had to get it down to 30 in order to qualify for a breast reduction op. Again, twice now, I have had do drop a few pounds to get back under 30 to qualify for ICSI. This man is eating 20,000kcal a day apparently, I was struggling on 415kcal doing the Cambridge diet to jump through NHS hoops. 

http://www.guardian.co.uk/uk/2009/oct/21/worlds-heaviest-man-70-stone


----------



## jwb (Jan 4, 2009)

I know the apparent inequity is annoying, sometimes these extreme cases are done for the publicity. It sounds like he will die without treatment where as breast reductions will fail if wait is gained afterwards plus postop healing will be affected and we all know fertility is affected by weight (and many other things).
Glad you got your treatment
Janet


----------

